# Livingston white bass 5-18-09



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This was my 7th morning in a row to go white bass fishing. I am starting to sway like I am in the boat all day. 
Today Lee, my 20 year old son, went with me. I may have told some of you who have fished with that I ruined him for fishing early because he has been on so many trips that are constant action he can't tolerate anything less than awesome every cast catching.
Today was no disappointment for us. After fishing yesterday with SaltH2OAssain and his wife I did not think white bass fishing could be any better, and it was today.
The huge school that we worked yesterday at the jetty was gone, there was stiff Northeast wind about 5-7 MPH, and so we tooled out to the little hump and caught fish first in 24' of water then as the wind blew us off the hump I did not notice because usually when that happens you stop catching fish. When I looked over at the island and saw it was not where it should be, and I did not think it had moved, I looked on the depthfinder and was stunned to see we were in 41', and still catching fish non-stop. 
I cranked the motor and Lee hoisted anchor and we went back put out both anchors and stayed much better on the crest of the hump for a while. We did drift back and I watched the sonar to see how big the school was. The school was more than.10 of a mile long and in places it would stretch from top to bottom. In those spots you dangle your jig with 2' of line over the side and watch fish each other for it. We caught stripers from 12" to 17' at a ratio of about 5 stripers to a white bass. I think we caught well over a 150 fish in the time we were there, from 9:30 to 12:00 noon.

This is a long post I know, but what I'm saying is that in 12 years of fishing the hump and jigging for white bass on the South end of Lake Livingston I do not think I have ever caught one in water over 33' until yesterday and today.
It seems to me that unusual conditions came together. A late cool front when the shad were shallow still spawning pushed them in massive schools out to deep water to ride out the front, its too early for a thermalcline to develop because the water is nowhere near hot enough yet. So the whites and stripers chased them down deeper.
Anyone else think it unusual to jig whites/stripes in 40+'?
Here is Lee having a good time reeling in a fish, it was wounderful to go with him and have a great trip today.
SS


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great Trip, I know for me there is nothing better than going out fishing with my old man! You guys really put the hurt on them...

Andy


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great report SS, always look foward to your posts, where are the Jettys that you talk about, I am new to the lake and slowly figuring things out, Ray


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

WTG on putting him on some fish. I would be spoiled too if I my dad put on me fish like you do. Surprised to hear that the fish were not there at the jetties today. How long can you keep this consecutive days of fishing going? Because any day you don't have a fishing partner let me know, I will glad to come along again.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

once again nice catch. Have you fished in the evening? Wednesday me and my grandfather are gonna fish that evening and then fish thursday and Friday.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg Loy you are on a roll!!


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Tha's why I asked Jigger in his thread "Livingston deep bite is ON" about jigging whites and stripers on the bottom in 35'. I never have any luck jigging in 40', really never deeper than 30'. You must have it right about the lack of a thermocline right now, so they must be chasing deep. I think I'll try it on Conroe, see what happens.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Good catch SS!!
Glad to see you got to fish with your boy
nothing like it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Razor the jetty is at the state park, it holds white bass all summer you have to hunt them down sometimes but they are allways there.
I know that when the hump is strong it is usually strong all day. In past years i have taken a limit there early and then catfished for a while, then go back at mid-day to see if they would still bite and they would. It does seem to stop at dark, probably picks up again later in the night, I would not know because I like to be at home at night.
Randyrandy i noticed jigger's post as well, I have seen what I was sure were white bass in water deeper than 30' in the past. especially at the Noth end of the Lump, but could never get then to hit jigging sppons, I might troll over them and get some but never jigging that deep. 
Thomas was i surprized that the huge school we fished had broken up, but the one at the hump was twice as big.
I will have no intention of breaking this string until mother nature or calamity force me too, it has been too much fun. this is the best white bass season i have had so far on the South end of the lake.
So give me a day Thomas i will be ready to go. Fishnnut is going with me Friday and after having to cancel my trip out of town i will be going with GG and his dad sometime Wed. or Thursday I think.
BTW today the color did not matter, the depth, the action, all you had to do was lower a hunk of lead with hooks over and you had a fish on.
If the weather holds and there are no family crisis i may fishb this weekend too.
SS


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks SS for your help, I am down on most weekends maybe I could get a lesson, thanks again for your help.


----------



## FishKiller (Jun 8, 2005)

*NICE*

Thanks for the updates SS. I had no idea which jetty your'e talking about, but now I have a good idea. The area you're describing is the Trinity river bottom that curve close to the state park.. I think. I plan to head out there Sunday. Hope to run into you. The Academy at Houston/Willowbrook still has plenty on 1oz chartruess jigging minow


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Way to go Loy, looking forward to some of that action. Keep up the good posts!! Will be headed that direction soon as my wife recovers!


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Way to go SS.


----------



## Vinson (Dec 28, 2006)

good report SS

It will be parking lot at the hump and lump this weekend


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes it will Vinson!


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah SS, when they're on.... they're on. Sometimes I feel like putting a treble hook on a HotWheels car and see if they hit it too. lol. 
I pretty much stick to Conroe, but fished Livingston back in the early 80's, so I am really happy for you all and the white bass action this year.


----------

